#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-05-17
<toddy> hmm, ich habe da einen Übersetzungsstring "[TOC]". Das es in den Klammern ist, bedeutet doch, dass es ein Link oder Menüpunkt ist, oder? Darf/muss soetwas übersetzt werden?
